# Is the Teraminx worth buying?



## Chance (Jul 25, 2010)

Alright, well I have $200~ saved up, and I was thinking of buying a Teraminx. Are they worth buying? I looked at some videos, and I heard that they can pop easily and it is a pain putting back together.

Also, how hard is it to learn how to solve one?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 25, 2010)

Solving it is like solving a 7x7x7.
If you redux it, you solve the centres, then edge pairing, and then megaminx solve.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Reduction is slightly more difficult because there are no slice moves, but if you can solve a megaminx and a 5x5 you can solve one of these.


----------



## Chance (Jul 25, 2010)

I actually can't solve a Megaminx yet. I did all but the top layer intuitively, but then the tutorial I looked at didn't have the case my puzzle was in.. So.. I didn't bother trying to solve it after that.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jul 25, 2010)

If I were you, I'd buy a black V-Cube set, a DIY Gigaminx, and a MF8 Megaminx but hey, it's all personal preference. Get it as a collector's puzzle if you want.


----------



## Chance (Jul 25, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> If I were you, I'd buy a black V-Cube set, a DIY Gigaminx, and a MF8 Megaminx but hey, it's all personal preference. Get it as a collector's puzzle if you want.



I already bought the White V-Cube 5&6, so I'm just gonna buy the Black V-Cube 7. I was more interested in white cubes at first, but now I think black ones look better. So I have about $150 in puzzles all white, that I want black now.

Unless I can sell my V-cube's to someone nearby me for around the price I bought them, I'm not gonna get the black versions.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Chance said:


> I actually can't solve a Megaminx yet. I did all but the top layer intuitively, but then the tutorial I looked at didn't have the case my puzzle was in.. So.. I didn't bother trying to solve it after that.


Orient the edges using beginner 3x3 algs (F R U R' U' F', F U R U' R' F'), permute them with Sune (does a 3-cycle), orient the corners with commutators (http://cubefreak.net/bld/3op_guide.html), permute corners with Dan Brown's beginner method.


----------



## TK 421 (Jul 25, 2010)

Buy MF8 if you'd like to speedsolve it, but if you are to going to display it, just buy the Cube4You teraminx instead.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 25, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Solving it is like solving a 7x7x7.
> If you redux it, you solve the centres, then edge pairing, and then megaminx solve.


But a lot more



TK 421 said:


> Buy MF8 if you'd like to speedsolve it, but if you are to going to display it, just buy the Cube4You teraminx instead.



What he said.


----------



## TheBanana (Jul 25, 2010)

Sell your white V cubes 5 and 6 on ebay. Thats what I did and I ended up making a 30$ profit. Then I got the black collection and a maru 4x4 with all the cash!


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 25, 2010)

there is no way id buy one, id much rather buy a bunch of other stuff, or if i had already bought the other stuff and still have the money, i wouldnt even consider buying a teraminx because i feel its a waste of money. for the amount of pain that a physical puzzle of that size is, you probably will not solve it very often. i know dan at one point after three 11x11 solves said hes never solving it again because it takes him over a half hour. it took me over two hours and i never plan on doing it again. i was regretting starting halfway through the first center. so that's my 2 cents


----------

